# Ayuda con el diac y triac en un dimmer



## danielmendoza (Sep 13, 2010)

Pues como ya habia posteado antes, y ya busque en los post que me han aparecido en la busqueda ahora tengo un problema con mi dimmer:


pues aclaro de nuevo el diac y el triac no son los que aparecen el DIAC es de 30V y el triac es de 8 V a 400 A, solo puse esos para establecer como esta conectado el circuito

Y pues el primer día que lo probe parecia estar trabajando bien pero ahora qu lo volvi a armar y no, lo que pasa es que cuando doy aproximadamente 1/4 de vuelta al potenciometro (500k) el voltaje se dispara al máximo a 120V y lo bajo al mínimo, baja y se queda en 11.6V y no se detiene en voltajes intermedios. Perece un switch pero a 1/4 de vuelta y no atenua la luz que le quiero poner, nadamas la prende o la apaga pero no la atenua.

He intentado con otros capacitores de 0.22uF y ya comprobe que el triac funcione bien (esta bien), cambie la resistencia entre los capacitores   y nada no funciona sigue haciendo lo mismo. 

Agracedecre enormemente su ayuda


----------



## betodj (Sep 13, 2010)

C1 y C2 en paralelo ¿para que? Tu problema es solo de ajuste:
El potenciometro de 500K tiene grandes saltos, es habitual poner 250K.
En los dimmer comerciales  (ticcino) el diac es un DB3 (opcional).
info en el foro:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/necesito-hacer-dimmer-6712/


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 13, 2010)

danielmendoza dijo:


> ...pues aclaro de nuevo el diac y el triac no son los que aparecen el DIAC es de 30V y el triac es de *8 V a 400 A*, solo puse esos para establecer como esta conectado el circuito


  Y no se te dispara por tensión?    


Respecto al circuito dibujado:

- C2 tiene que estar conectado en el otro extremo de R1  (como aparentemente lo tenés conectado en realidad). Y usa de 22n .
- R1 es demasiado grande, eso hace que al bajar la intensidad, el ángulo de disparo se pase de 180° y se dispare un semiciclo completo.
Es un valor que es preferible calibrarlo una vez armado el circuito. La función es que la lámpara empiece con el mínimo brillo posible (buscá circuitos de dimmer con *doble* constante de tiempo)
- Para ese valor de condensador (100n) el potenciómetro es demasiado grande --> perdés pista inútilmente --> cambialo por uno de 100k y ajustá el recorrido tuneando C1.
- R3 también es grande. Su función es nada mas que limitación suando el pote está totalmente cerrado --> poné una de 6k8.


----------



## luisgrillo (Sep 13, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> - R1 es demasiado grande, eso hace que al bajar la intensidad, el ángulo de disparo se pase de 180° y se dispare un semiciclo completo.




Que tal Eduardo, fijate que tengo problemas con un cargador de baterias automatico que hice.

Tengo el circuito que controla al triac por PWM, y cuando empiezo a subir el ancho del pulso, el transformador empieza a vibrar, el voltaje en el primario se dispara al maximo y minimo.

Ya despues, cuando subo mas el ancho del pulso se estabiliza el disparo y me regula bien..
Tienes alguna idea de lo que este pasando?

la modulacion del pulso es estable en el MOC3011 y la verdad no se que puede estar pasando.

Cualquier informacion me seria de mucha utilidad.

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 14, 2010)

Ese es uno de los problemas cuando controlas cargas con componente inductiva con triac.

Como la corriente se te atrasa respecto de la tensión, el triac se apagará pasados los 180°,  como es a partir de ese punto que se empieza a cargar de nuevo el capacitor de disparo --> el siguiente disparo se correrá, y tranquilamente puede pasar de los 180° --> se saltó un semiciclo --> al saltarse un semiciclo estarías "rectificando media onda", y eso con trafos es jodido porque se satura el núcleo y la corriente se va arriba (si el trafo es grande terminás quemando algo)

Solución-solución no siempre hay... Si la componente inductiva no es muy grande, poniendo una red RC en paralelo con el primario o con una carga de AC permanente en el secundario (una lampara) podes zafar.
Pero si es muy inductiva --> No way. No se puede usar un dimmer común, hace falta un circuito de disparo que se sincronice con la tension de linea (algo mas elaborado).


----------



## luisgrillo (Sep 14, 2010)

De hecho hice el circuito sincronizado, aqui esta el circuito que utilizo:

Aun con este circuito es "normal" que pase eso con las cargas inductivas?


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 14, 2010)

luisgrillo dijo:


> De hecho hice el circuito sincronizado, aqui esta el circuito que utilizo:Ver el archivo adjunto 39530
> 
> Aun con este circuito es "normal" que pase eso con las cargas inductivas?


Esa parte está bien. Como es el resto?


----------



## luisgrillo (Sep 15, 2010)

conecto la salida del diente de sierra a una entrada no inversora de un OPAMP y en la inversora un voltage de 0 a 5V. El pico de voltage del diente de sierra es de 4.6V aprox.

En la salida del OPAMP tengo la señal modulada y la mando a un MOC3011 con una resistencia de 2.2k.

El MOC lleva una resistencia de 1k del otro lado, donde va conectado el triac.

En pruebas con una lampara de 110 no hay problemas, cuando uso el transformador es cuando se presenta este efecto.


----------



## danielmendoza (Sep 15, 2010)

Ya lo intente puse la resistencia entre los capacitores y cambie las resistencias por unas de 10K y parecio resultar pero despues de un rator la luz se apaga y enciende y no se controla por el multimetro. que pasa


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 15, 2010)

luisgrillo dijo:


> ....
> El MOC lleva una resistencia de 1k del otro lado, donde va conectado el triac.
> En pruebas con una lampara de 110 no hay problemas, cuando uso el transformador es cuando se presenta este efecto.


Probablemente se te está disparando por dV/dt, puede ser el MOC, el triac o los dos.
El problema con esto es que como no se conoce la componente inductiva para la peor condición, hay que tanteando valores.  

Te diría que vayas por etapas. 
- Primero agregale una red RC al MOC (que es el 1er candidato a molestar) como en la figura. No se la puede exagerar mucho porque perdés ángulo de conducción.

- Si sigue, agregá un snubber.

- Si sigue vas a tener que cambiar el triac por uno "snubberless" del estilo BTB06*-BW*

- Si sigue, entonces hacé plata ese transformador porque es una inductancia enorme de altísima pureza


----------



## luisgrillo (Sep 17, 2010)

Pues para no errar cambiare esas 3 cosas, el triac al BW, la red snubber y el filtro RC.

Talves hasta funcione mejor =).

 Gracias compañero


----------

